# My '06 Alty SE-R



## PLracing (Feb 21, 2006)

got tint 



























new fog lights


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

I love these car's... they are head turners. Nice choice


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yeah, really nice car. the se-r's are bad ass.


----------



## PLracing (Feb 21, 2006)

thank you.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Are you going to modd it though it already is equipped for performance?


----------



## PLracing (Feb 21, 2006)

I want to get the Nismo suspention for it. can someone post pic's before and after nismo susp. kit?


----------

